# bull with footrot



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

So we bought a new farm and it has no cattle handling setup and i havnt had time to design and build one yet. The bull just came up with footrot. Is there any medication I can give him in feed or other suggestions because needling wont work to good right now. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

My wife has always used KoperTox for hoof injuries and hoof rot. Problem is going to be getting control of him to treat it.

Here's a link to it but you should be able to get it at almost any farm supply.

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=30e07334-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I am not sure if medicated feed will help. Probably worth trying to give him a little extra help as his body tries to fight it.

I do not know if your feed store carries medicated feed. When we bought sale barn calves we would put them on medicated feed for the first month.

Sometimes you just do the best you can and cross your fingers.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

See if your local vet has a medi-dart crossbow. They work great out on the range. Long acting penicillin usually works.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Grateful11 said:


> My wife has always used KoperTox for hoof injuries and hoof rot. Problem is going to be getting control of him to treat it.
> 
> Here's a link to it but you should be able to get it at almost any farm supply.
> 
> http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=30e07334-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5


Thanks I have it for the horses I didnt think of it for that lol I should have. I havnt had footrot in so long I forgot what to do lol. I was told he was a 4h bull so hopefully he remembers the halter if not I hope the wife remembers the way to the hospital lol.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Tim/South said:


> I am not sure if medicated feed will help. Probably worth trying to give him a little extra help as his body tries to fight it.
> I do not know if your feed store carries medicated feed. When we bought sale barn calves we would put them on medicated feed for the first month.
> Sometimes you just do the best you can and cross your fingers.


I let him in the barn today so it will be drier for him. It just wont quit raining which is strange. Thanks for the help


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

carcajou said:


> See if your local vet has a medi-dart crossbow. They work great out on the range. Long acting penicillin usually works.


I can try getting a rope on him. I was told he was a 4h bull. Hope the guy was honest. I guess I will find out in the morning.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Grateful11 said:


> My wife has always used KoperTox for hoof injuries and hoof rot. Problem is going to be getting control of him to treat it.
> 
> Here's a link to it but you should be able to get it at almost any farm supply.
> 
> http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=30e07334-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5


Ditto....it works extremely well on foot rot.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Never had a foot rot problem with our beef cows, have had a bull with issues before though, the young bull got promoted and the other was made into hamburger.

Problem solved and young bull was very happy.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Aureomycin crumbles (tetracyclin) are a medicated feed that seems to have some action on footrot. Not as good as my prefered combination of Tylan and Dexasone.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I'll put organic Iodine in the feed,it clears up the foot rot.But for treating 1 head be a very small amout.I put 1/2lb per 100 hd per day fpr 5 days.5 days off.And then treat for another 5 days.

Works like a charm and cheap!!!

An OLD vet give me this recipe yrs ago.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Those are good ideas. Im just waiting on vet to call back to see what he wants to do and he is only 4 and has cracker calves. If he was older or not good calves bologna he would be lol


----------

